# 12 months visa in Spain???



## travelcupid09 (Sep 22, 2010)

I am an Indian citizen have been livng in the states for 10 years as a permanent resident. My husband and our twin toddlers are US citizens by birth.

My question is how do we get a tourist visa that would allow us to live in Spain for about 12 months? We don't need to work there as we have rental properties here that generate income for us and a management company that takes care of them. 

My story: My personal home has also been rented:clap2:. Tenants signed the lease with a move-in date Sept. 1st. We are planning to visit India in Sept to be with family and then from there we will move to Spain so that the whole family can practice a little Spanish! Is there a chance that I can apply a long term Spanish visa for my US citizen spouse and kids in a Spanish consulate in India?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hashen said:


> I am an Indian citizen have been livng in the states for 10 years as a permanent resident. My husband and our twin toddlers are US citizens by birth.
> 
> My question is how do we get a tourist visa that would allow us to live in Spain for about 12 months? We don't need to work there as we have rental properties here that generate income for us and a management company that takes care of them.
> 
> ...


:welcome: back 

the only tourist visa for non-EU citizens is for 90 days

if you have a look at the 'useful links' sticky thread which is 'stuck' near the top of the Spain page you will find a post (on page 2??) which has links to info. about other visas for non-EU citizens

all visas have to be applied for from your country of legal residence - so the US


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.maec.es/subwebs/Consulad...resVisados/Visados/Documents/NonLucrative.pdf


----------



## travelcupid09 (Sep 22, 2010)

Bfpijuan said:


> http://www.maec.es/subwebs/Consulad...resVisados/Visados/Documents/NonLucrative.pdf


It looks like we meet all the requirements except that the Spanish consulate in Chicago where I suppose to apply for our visas does not have such a thing as non-lucrative visa or long stay visa for tourist on their website. No one answered my emails or phone calls. I called New York consulate they ofcourse said I have to file in Chicago. New York consulate staff also don't know if Chicago consulate processes such a visa:confused2:

I am thinking of applying for French long stay visa. Can I stay long term in Spain with a French long stay visa? Also, does anyone know how much money I have to have in order to qualify for that kind of visa?. My family consists of 2 adults and 2 little cuties toddlers!

Thanks Guys.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, I noticed that the Chicago consulate doesn't list the non-lucrative visa, while the other consulates do. I wonder why?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

skip o said:


> Yes, I noticed that the Chicago consulate doesn't list the non-lucrative visa, while the other consulates do. I wonder why?


that's actually the first time I've seen that for a non-lucrative visa - the requirements look the same as for a retirement one :confused2:


everything else I've read points to to required annual funds for a non-lucrative visa (not retirement & for those of working age) being more in the region of $75,000 for the primary applicant + 15,000 per additional person ($US)


----------

